# 4u2sm0ke Hash



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 15, 2009)

Hello  friends...i   been  working  with  these  bags  for  little  while  now..and  found  a  few  things  that  helped  me  as  I  was  learning..and  still  am...I Read  all  sorts  of  threads  But  went  from  subcools  mostly...I  found  these  bathroom  garbage  cans  and  like  the  way  they  tie  and  dont  allow  the  screen  to  fall  all  way  in...Subcool  also  uses  a Metal  spoon  with  slots  in  it..But  found  that  I  can  aggitate  the  mix  faster  and  longer  with  a  potatoe masher...I  was  getting  two  three  times  more  then  with  spoon..okay  sorry  pics  are  not  in  order...and  the  first  batch  i  made  was  real  nice..cant  wait  to  try  this  last  one:hubba: 


take  care  and  be safe


----------



## dman1234 (Oct 15, 2009)

i use a paint mixing attachment for my drill, works great


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 15, 2009)

:doh:
and  i  have  a  few  too..is  the  one  you  use  look  like  a  hampster  wheel...or  just  paddle?

Thanks :48:


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 15, 2009)

Hamster wheel, the paddle would just push everything outwards.

The downside of the hamster is it will rip the green to soup if on too fast.

Sorry for not getting back to your first batch 4u2, totally slipped my mind :ccc: 

What did the first trial smoke like?

Did it get you where you wanted to visit?

eace:


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 15, 2009)

Hi *4u...*   I used a cake mixing paddle on my Makita, beat the hell out of it   it worked great....   I wonder why mine came out a blonde color ?  and yours is so muck darker ?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 15, 2009)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Hamster wheel, the paddle would just push everything outwards.
> 
> The downside of the hamster is it will rip the green to soup if on too fast.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks  Hippy...no  worries..it  was  okay  But  the  spoon  splashed  everywhere  and  was  useing  3 gallon  buckets..lol..so  i  been  working  on  it..and  have  some  help  here  for  next  weekend..:giggle:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 15, 2009)

chris1974 said:
			
		

> Hi *4u...* I used a cake mixing paddle on my Makita, beat the hell out of it  it worked great.... I wonder why mine came out a blonde color ? and yours is so muck darker ?


 


Thanks:48:  How  do  you  make it  fit..My  mix  paddles are only  6 inches long?  gives  me  some  great  ideas   and  did  ya  use  dried  cured..I  didnt..This  was  all  freah  cut  budds  left  out  over  night   subcool  has  a lot  of  diffrent  collor  hash..maybe  strain  dependant???


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 15, 2009)

I used an icecream bucket  so a 6"in paddle was long enough ! my clippings were fresh as well, so im guessing strain and maybe tric color since mine were only about 10% or so ?  Hows the potency :fly:


----------



## dman1234 (Oct 15, 2009)

i dont know if this is crazy but i had light colour the first time but the second and third i worked it a bit as it dried and came out black, same strain,

it may be the quality, was yours good smoke Chris???


----------



## the chef (Oct 15, 2009)

looks good friend smoke any ideas on a container fer the one gallon bags?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 15, 2009)

hey  chef...i  have  the  one  gallon  bags...these  bathroom  trash  bins  work  great..they  deep  and  bag  toes  nice...and  as  you  strain  i  pull  bag  down  and  screen  comes  to  top..just  what  i  have  found  so  far...have  ya  made  any  yet?  thanks  for  stopping  in..:48:


----------



## the chef (Oct 15, 2009)

Thanks fer the info yeah post a hash thread not long ago it was supreme. Took me back to early high school days and afghani black cubes under glass, how was yours?:48:


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 16, 2009)

dman1234 said:
			
		

> i dont know if this is crazy but i had light colour the first time but the second and third i worked it a bit as it dried and came out black, same strain,
> 
> it may be the quality, was yours good smoke Chris???


 
Yeah it is actually very nice    It is really happy and energetic high at first, then ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ.....:hubba:   tastes like a cool citrus kinda flavor ?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 16, 2009)

the chef said:
			
		

> Thanks fer the info yeah post a hash thread not long ago it was supreme. Took me back to early high school days and afghani black cubes under glass, how was yours?:48:


 


:bong:


----------



## the chef (Oct 16, 2009)

:rofl: well?


----------



## Kim Jong ILL (Oct 16, 2009)

I also have 1G bags and use a bathroom garbage can too!! Perfect size!

As to the color of the resultant hash that has a lot to do with when it's harvested and the genes.  More clear and cloudy, hash can be blonde.  More cloudy and amber, hash can get dark.  Also drier starting product and harder agitation allows more veg matter into the hash, making it darker.  Strains have a lot do with this also, as does trich size.  Lots of variables.

Also, a good rule of thumb is to freeze the trim overnight first to get it all good and cold.  When I start 'bagging' I keep a reservoir of ice and water in a cooler and let it chill for about a hour before I start.  The colder the better!

Loves me some bubble!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 16, 2009)

so  what  ya  saying  *Kim*...is  im  a  good  agitator  huh?  :rofl:  and  i  too  pre  chill  the  water.....and  freeze  fresh buds..trichs  were  maybe  50% Amber:aok:  learning  new  tricks  everyday..thanks  for  stoping  by...Take  care and  be safe


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 16, 2009)

I froze my trimmings and grinded them up in my coffee grinder .. 
seemed to work well !


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 16, 2009)

how do  you  get  all  the  good stuff out that  sticks in  there  *chris*?    I  barrowed  my  Moms  coffee  grinder   did  that...and  now  I  own  it:rofl:  Im  thinking  ISO alcahol  when i  clean  everything  and  make  oil...will  Mom  still  want  this  back?:giggle:  i  thaught  i  did  better  with  smaller  cutt  up  buds...i  like  that  mixer  idea  chis...its  got  me  brain  a  smokeN..speaking  of  which:bong:   ahhhh...better..okay  have  great  weekend..smoke freely


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 16, 2009)

the chef said:
			
		

> :rofl: well?


 



:stoned:


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 16, 2009)

I use it to grind up buds to roll joint with quite a bit, the lid is caked with keif :hubba: .... sometimes I'll slam the lid on the counter and a bunch comes out... so I sneek it into a joint when no ones lookin  SUPER JOINT


----------



## Hick (Oct 16, 2009)

"grinding" will increase the yeild, but detract from potency.. IME. by allowing more plant matter to be pulverized small enough to pass through the screens


----------



## Kim Jong ILL (Oct 16, 2009)

I use something similar to the SlapChop...any insomniacs in the house?

Age the trim 24 hours, then slap chop until it's the right consistency.  If you use a coffee grinder, or food processor...just a few pulses for a second or two each...very easy to overdo.

I have so many kitchen appliances that are now single use items...once my wife saw me grinding up Peruvian Seabird Guano with the coffee grinder, I KNEW I was in trouble.  That said, I got a really cool new burr grinder recently for my coffee...so I think it worked out for all.


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 16, 2009)

Hick said:
			
		

> "grinding" will increase the yeild, but detract from potency.. IME. by allowing more plant matter to be pulverized small enough to pass through the screens


 
I dont doubt that a bit, I figured as much ?  Do you have any special techniques you wanna share with us *Hick..  *c-mon man, dont be stingy


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 16, 2009)

hXXps://www.slapchop.com/ver15/index.asp

^^ SlapChop^^

eace:


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 16, 2009)

Kim Jong ILL said:
			
		

> I use something similar to the SlapChop...any insomniacs in the house?
> 
> Age the trim 24 hours, then slap chop until it's the right consistency. If you use a coffee grinder, or food processor...just a few pulses for a second or two each...very easy to overdo.
> 
> I have so many kitchen appliances that are now single use items...once my wife saw me grinding up Peruvian Seabird Guano with the coffee grinder, I KNEW I was in trouble. That said, I got a really cool new burr grinder recently for it...so I think it worked out for all.


 
Thats a great idea *Kim !*  I can steal one from the inlaws   they have 2 or 3 or those damn things hanging around in their kitchen.. they wont mind


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 22, 2009)

:ciao:   



Makeing  some  more  today...this  time  useing Sativa


take care and  be safe...:bolt::bong:


----------



## Budders Keeper (Oct 22, 2009)

:ccc: Ello der, I'll be waiting for some more of those pics:hubba:  Here, take a break for a minute :48:


----------



## the chef (Oct 22, 2009)

This has been a hash of the emergency broadcast hash station, had there been a real hash emergency all people are directed to go over to smokes house, this is only a hash! Can't wait to see the pics my friend mine was premo and didn't last long. Hash mojo to 4u2smoke!


----------



## SkunkPatronus (Oct 22, 2009)

Salt water works really well, i use my kitchen aide with the paddle blade, and you can churn it for a long time on low because the salted water is sooo much colder.  Then just chuck it into the bubble bags to sieve it thru...You have to rinse the final product with just ice water to remove the salt, but it gives you more time... although i have never done it side by side with regular ice water and ice cubes, i think it's probably better to have something that is so very cold that all the triches fall off whole and don't get to smear themselves onto anything, they stay good and solid in the brine.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 23, 2009)

hello  everyone....


Thanks  *Budds keeper  *:48:

*chef*...thanks  for  stopping  in...

*SkunPat*.....never  heard  of  salt water..seems  extra  step  in  cleaning out  salts...IDK..im  new...thanks  for  stopping  by  and  letting  me  know..:48:




Take  care  and  be safe:bolt::bong:


----------



## tcbud (Oct 23, 2009)

Excellent.


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 23, 2009)

Really nice *4u..  *it came out a lighter color this time like mine did ?


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Oct 23, 2009)

Hi 4u2smoke! 

I used to run 5gal bubble bags years ago and it was such a pain that I rarely dealt with it and my trim would pile up in the freezer...   And then I had a bud who was popped and he had like 7lbs of trim in his freezer and I thought... !!!   And I stopped making hash for several years....   This time I'm only using the really frosty sugar trim leaves and some fresh frozen buds...   My trim's not going to pile up anymore around here if it comes out anything like what you and Subby has going on...

I think I got it all together...

1 gal bubble bags...?       CHECK~! 



Dank Poison Afghan sugar leaves...?      CHECK~! 



Ice...?     CHECK~! 



1 gal bucket...?       CHECK~! 



Drill with agitator...?     CHECK~! 

I'm all set...   tonites the nite for hash production...  I read Subby's thread and thanks for all the added info and insight 4u2 and everyone!

Happy Hashing!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 23, 2009)

chris1974 said:
			
		

> Really nice *4u..  *it came out a lighter color this time like mine did ?


 


Yeah  i  was  thinking  same  thing..as  *Hick*  said  this  time  i used  The  crystal  from  out  back..trichs  were  maybe  getting cloudy...as  where  first  run  was  like 70% amber...did  ya  find  that  they  darken  as  they  dry?  today its  even  darker  then was  yesturday...cool  huh?:giggle:  when  do  ya  start  smoke on  yours?  here  have  a  Hash  Hit :bong2:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 23, 2009)

:ciao:

cool  post  me  some  pics  here  if ya  dont  mind  on  your  first...and  im  sure  ya read  subby  state  a  strain  with  huge  trichs  is  best?  and  I  have  my  Bubba  Kush  outside  still  i  think  has  stopped  growing  and  have  cloudy  some  amer  started..and  Frosty frosty frosty..Hash  may be  whats  done  with  those..okay   gotta  smoke  my  bong  now..take  care  and  be  safe..Orange Crush 



			
				dirtyolsouth said:
			
		

> Hi 4u2smoke!
> 
> I used to run 5gal bubble bags years ago and it was such a pain that I rarely dealt with it and my trim would pile up in the freezer... And then I had a bud who was popped and he had like 7lbs of trim in his freezer and I thought... !!! And I stopped making hash for several years.... This time I'm only using the really frosty sugar trim leaves and some fresh frozen buds... My trim's not going to pile up anymore around here if it comes out anything like what you and Subby has going on...
> 
> ...


----------



## SicSativa (Oct 28, 2009)

I use 5 gal. bags and a Bubble-now machine, it's like a little washing machine. Does all the work for you. I make lots of hash , burn up 2 drills before I bought the BNM.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 29, 2009)

:ciao:   makeing  some  more  today...


SicSativa...where  did  ya  get  that  machine  and  how  much  it  set  ya  back?  thanks


----------



## SicSativa (Nov 3, 2009)

I am a big time stoner , so remembering thing is not so good. I bought it online for around $160.  It's well worth it.


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Nov 3, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> when do ya start smoke on yours? here have a Hash Hit :bong2:


 
after pressing in screen ill chop it up w/ razor til small chunks to a small grain size, let dry 24 hrs, take .25g put in clean glass & smoke, put in a good movie, take about 6 or 7 grams worth of powder start rolling in hand til get nice lil ball, then knead like dough, when movie over hash ball is done. 4u u might wanna tweak instructions 2 ur liking


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 4, 2009)

THANKS  *doc*..Im  gonna  try this  as  well....what  movie you  recomend?  Im  loveing this Hash  stufff..:giggle:  also  setting  up  my  mass bucket:lama:

take care and be safe my friend


----------



## tcbud (Nov 4, 2009)

Good Morning!
:bong: :ciao:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 4, 2009)

:ciao:  *tcbud*....wanna share  this :48:  on this  fine  Morning?


----------



## tcbud (Nov 4, 2009)

Thank you 4u,
good smoke, good freinds....sure I share some back at you.....smokin the BlueBerry here.....good up for daytime.
Sun is out here, almost three hours early.....


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Nov 4, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> THANKS *doc*..Im gonna try this as well....what movie you recomend? Im loveing this Hash stufff..:giggle: also setting up my mass bucket:lama:
> 
> take care and be safe my friend


 
i was watching fear & loathing. often found myself engulfed by hash smoke & the movie, forgetting about the nice chunk of goodness in my hand.  what is ur selection for the coco buck? red dragon? if ur luck will change, which it will cause you cloned on ur bday! anyhow whatever the selection it will explode in the bucket!

GL & green mojo

DFW


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 4, 2009)

Thanks  *Doc  *I  hope  it  will  be  Red Dragon...or  even  this  Star Gazer  I  been  cloneing..seen  a  finished  one  a  week  ago..wow..cant  wait  to  see  some  in  my  flower  room  at  8  weeks...But  I  am  Hopeing  the  RD...I  know  shes  I  Big  Yielder...wont  be posting  in *massproduccer *this  time...so  you  will  have to  look  for  it in my  Fall  Grow...which  reminds  me  I  need to  place  in  my  signature....


oh  just  finished  up  the  Bubble Hash  useing   Bubba  Kush..and  Man  I  gotta  say....I  scored:yay:..:bong:  okay  gotta  grow  now...take  care and be safe:48:


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Nov 4, 2009)

thats cool. im interested in RD. how is the smoke? heard its the best of both worlds plus the plants are just crazy looking. ill b also runnin coco buckets, but just w/ perlite, coco, & full line of GH's bio thrive line. wanna see how well this new line works. gunna b hard for me not 2 add my organics & teas though. well time 2 go get lit. c ya


----------



## the chef (Nov 30, 2009)

here ya go smoke, made another test run with the 1 gallon bags using about an ounce fresh and abot 7-8 grams dry. Used only the biggest and last 2 smallest bags. Pinapple fresh frozen and kush dry.


----------



## tcbud (Nov 30, 2009)

Which is dry bud and which is wet bud?  thanks.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 30, 2009)

:yeahthat:


Thanks  *chef*..be  sure to  let us  know how  it  smokes..


*Doc*....the  yield  is  Awesome  with  RD..and the  smoke  is  smooth  and  a  nice  relaxing  high...you  running  your   buckets  without Teas..wow..im  gonna  look  for  it  when ya  post:aok:  thanks  for  stoppin  by..I  have  some  more fresh  buds  in  freezer  for  some  more  Hash  okay  gotta  grow now..take  care  and  b safe  everyone


----------



## the chef (Nov 30, 2009)

Its mixed all together, will do smoke!


----------



## Growdude (Dec 3, 2009)

the chef said:
			
		

> Its mixed all together, will do smoke!



I like to make sure the 73 micron bag is unadulterated with any from the larger bags.

The 73 micron is the "magic" bag.


----------



## the chef (Dec 3, 2009)

I use the pouring tech. from subcool, the taste was very floral with a sweet aftertaste.


----------

